# VPN Server - Netzwerk-Client kann nicht mit VPN-Client komunizieren



## Redskin (20. Oktober 2003)

Folgendes Problem:

Das VPN ansich scheint zu funktionieren, da man auf die 
Netzwerkrechner von aussen (VPN) zugreifen kann, d.h. alle 
Freigaben sind zu sehen, ebenfalls besteht die 
Möglichkeit "net send" auszuführen.

Will man jetzt jedoch versuchen, dass ein Netzwerk-Client 
(angenommen 192.168.0.22) einen GameServer aufmacht, 
werden anscheinend die Daten zwischen Netzwerk-Client und 
VPN-Client nicht durchgestellt.

Meine Vermutung ist nun, das der Server 192.168.0.1 die 
Daten von VPN an 22 und 22 an VPN nicht weiterleitet.

Wie kann man dies verhindern? Existiert eventuell eine 
port forwarding einstellung für den VPN/RAS Server?


----------



## hageno (21. Oktober 2003)

*VPN was ?*

Zu ungenau, machst du VPN über IPSEC, L2TP oder was ?

Wer ist jetzt VPN-Konzentrator und wer VPN-Client?

Können beide auf der public (öffentlichen) Ebenne kommunizieren (ping)?

Wenn ja, baut sich das VPN (z.B. IPSEC) Interface auf der Seite des VPN-Clients richtig auf ? ipconfig / ifconfig

Funktioieren die Verschlüsselugsverfahren der Anmeldung und des Tunnels?
(Log des Servers und des Clients) 

Kanst ja die Fehlermeldung mal reinstellen.

Den Ausdruck "Netzwerkclient" hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Redskin (21. Oktober 2003)

So also nochmal langsam.....

Konkretes System:

1 Windows 2003 Enterprise Server - DHCP, RAS/VPN, DNS
           Schnittstelle internes Netz 192.168.0.1
           Schnittstelle externes Netz - beliebe IP Adresse aus automatsichen Pool
           Schnittstelle ins Internet - wählen bei bedarf mit Schnittstelle externes Netz

4 XP Rechner im heimischen Netzt mit DHCP Zuweisung vom Server

beliebige VPNclients mit DHCP Zuweisung vom Server



Windows 2003 Enterprise Edition .... RAS/VPN läuft auf diesem Server, Wählen bei Bedarf ist aktiviert, das funktioniert auch alles soweit.
Der Server hat die IP 192.168.0.1 (Abk. 0.1) alle VPN Anfragen werden von der Internetschnittstelle weitergeleitet auf die 0.1! 
Sowohl IPSEC (Standart) also auch L2TP sind aktiviert und werden auf die Obige 0.1 weitergeleitet. 

Die Schnittstelle 0.1 des Servers ist mit einem Netzwerkverbunden, an dem 4 XP-Rechner (0.22, 0.23, 0.24, 0.25) hängen, die wiederrum vom Server via DHCP Ihre Adressen zugeordnet bekommen (das sind die erwähnten Netzwerkclients), diese 4 Rechner benutzen ebenfalls 0.1 als Gateway.

Wenn man via VPN zum heimischen Netzwerk connected (aus dem Internet), bekommt dieser VPNclient eine IP aus der DHCP Ressource des Server 0.1 zugeteilt, was auch einwandfrei funktioniert, nehmen wir mal an 0.17!



> Können beide auf der public (öffentlichen) Ebenne kommunizieren (ping)?



Ja dieses funktioniert tadellos, selbst die Microsoft Netzwerkumgebung findet diesen VPNClient, zwar nicht via Namensauflösung, aber das scheint ein VPN Problem zu sein (laut c´t 10/2003). Daten können auch von 0.22 (Netzwerkclient) nach 0.17 (VPNclient) geschrieben werden.

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem, 

Sollte nun angenommen ein Netzwerkclient 0.22 ein Spiel oder sonstiges hosten, dann schafft es der VPNclient 0.17 nicht, sich mit diesem Host zu verbinden, es erscheint ein *CONNECTION TIMEOUT*. Daher auch meine Vermutung, das der VPN Server, der ja ein anderer ist als der Host des Spiels, die Daten die für den Spielehost vorgesehen waren nicht weiterleitet an den VPNclient, der zum Spiel connecten will, das gleiche gilt in anderer Richtung.

Hoffe das das Problem jetzt verständlich ist.

*Nochmal Kurzfassung*

Server (eigenständiger Rechner) hält Internetverbindung und VPN/RAS

Netzwerkclients und VPNclients können kommunizieren, "ping" und "net send", ebenfalls die Netzwerkumgebung funktioniert.

Sollte ein VPN- oder Netzwerkclient nun jedoch ein Spielhosten, so können diese untereinander auf Spieleebene nicht kommunizieren, es erscheint ein CONNECTION TIMEOUT.

Waran kann es liegen? Portforwarding? 

PS.: Die Logs des Servers und der Clients geben keine genauen Auskünfte darüber, eher verwirren diese einen nochmehr....


----------



## Eyewitness (23. Oktober 2003)

Nach dieser Beschreibung sieht es wirklich nur nach einem Portforwarding Problem aus, denn wenn Daten hin und her geschrieben werden können, dann funktioniert die Netzwerkverbindung auf jeden Fall. Obwohl es mich wundert, dass Dein Spiel den Server zwar findet, aber dann nicht drauf connecten kann. Ist irgendwie unlogisch, dass das Spiel den Port wechselt und der gewechselte Port nicht mehr weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## Hanu (8. November 2009)

Habe ein ähnliches  Problem postet pls ma  n lösungsvorschlag


----------

